# Currant Creek Cow Elk Hunt



## csglock40 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have Rifle Currant Creek cow elk tags. first year my son and daughter can hunt. been super busy no time to scout. any advice? thanks for the help


----------



## gunner76 (Apr 11, 2010)

what are the season dates for you tag.


----------



## csglock40 (Oct 4, 2012)

oct 6-18


----------



## gunner76 (Apr 11, 2010)

my boy has drawn the late hunt the last 3 years and we've harvested on all. i think that is the best hunt. we seen a few on the west fork the other night,and lots of them still talking.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

gunner76 said:


> my boy has drawn the late hunt the last 3 years and we've harvested on all. i think that is the best hunt. we seen a few on the west fork the other night,and lots of them still talking.


Hey that's my secret spot. Oh well since the secret is out I agree try West Fork. Good luck to your boy.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

I've got my secret spot  I just hope no one else is there when I get to it Saturday morning. But odds are since its so close to a road that it will be crowded. But its the only spot where I've seen elk. 

The whole area is bound to be crowded with so many tags sold this year! Goodluck on your hunt and if you see a skinny kid packing out an elk all by himself say Hi to me.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Go to N 40 26' 43.71" W 111 04' 44.86"
Facing west look at the big pine tree. Shoot the one left of the pine tree. The one on the right is mine.
Good luck.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i have a muzzleloader tag for current creek on the 31st. Lemme know what you see.


----------



## csglock40 (Oct 4, 2012)

3 cows by 9:30 a.m tons of elk


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

did you tag one? I am glad to hear theyre still up there, and youre seeing alot on your hunt. I imagine they'll be hunkered in the trees by the time my hunt rolls around. Fine by me though. I don't fancy taking any long shots with my muzzy


----------



## csglock40 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yep my boy daughter and my self tag one. By 9:30 am
Tons of hunters and alot of elk. I saw about 150


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Same here saw loads of hunters and almost as many elk. Too bad almost all of them were bulls!! Didn't tag my cow yet. I just hope I see as many deer when the deer season comes along.


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

Had the same experience as others....saw a fair amout of animals....mostly bulls. Was up to help a friend fill a tag...which he still hasn't. We were hunting close to the west boundary of Co-op creek road.

Curious to know if the bulk of the animals are being seen father east say Trout creek etc.

Thanks for the info.

LA


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad there are lots of animals. Hope you guys get to fill your tags soon. from what i've been reading on here, general elk season has been crazy. hope there are still elk around when I get up there in 3 weeks.


----------



## csglock40 (Oct 4, 2012)

what i heard was 40 plus cows were killed in trout creek opeing morning tons of elk from what everyone was saying


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

nice. congratulations. I hope there are some left when I get up there on the 31st. I still have a lot of room left in my freezer


----------

